
Men should avoid rock music when playing board games - upen
http://sciencebulletin.org/archives/8680.html
======
DrScump
I don't think Operation is a "board game" in the traditional sense. It relies
on dexterity, not luck or strategy.

------
manojr
Why only men?

~~~
DanBC
The article says

> Women, however, did not seem to be distracted by the rock music, and none of
> the three tracks made any difference to performance or speed.

etc.

